

Transcript of interview with Edward Snowden on German TV [Google Translate] - raimue
http://translate.google.com/translate?hl=&sl=de&tl=en&u=http://www.presseportal.de/meldung/2648795/t

======
raimue
Unfortunately, the video interview is only available dubbed in German. The
German broadcast claims not to have the rights for the original version and
also is not even allowed to publish the German version outside of Germany.

